# Voluntary ACR I-card sample letter (update: letter is a part of the checklist) to BI Commissioner



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi,
Does anyone have a sample letter for a voluntary acr i-card that you can send me. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

BusyBC57 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have a sample letter for a voluntary acr i-card that you can send me. Greatly appreciated!


Firstly welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy and contribute. I personally am not aware of a voluntary sample letter required from/for immi but that's not to say it is required. When I moved to PH. many years ago on a tourist visa, on my 59th day I renewed my visa and obtained my ACR1 card........ didn't really help much when it come to opening a bank account or obtaining a PH. drivers license, was always a fight as banks and district government bodies seem to be a law unto their own.
We move to this country for our various reasons and must always remember that we need to follow the "local" protocols and while perhaps alien to our accepted norms within our home countries, one must remember we are in a different country and need to conform.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Firstly welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy and contribute. I personally am not aware of a voluntary sample letter required from/for immi but that's not to say it is required. When I moved to PH. many years ago on a tourist visa, on my 59th day I renewed my visa and obtained my ACR1 card........ didn't really help much when it come to opening a bank account or obtaining a PH. drivers license, was always a fight as banks and district government bodies seem to be a law unto their own.
> We move to this country for our various reasons and must always remember that we need to follow the "local" protocols and while perhaps alien to our accepted norms within our home countries, one must remember we are in a different country and need to conform.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Hi Steve, thanks for the response. I'm going to apply in a few months for my 13a visa, but I thought about applying for a voluntary ACR ahead of that instead of waiting three more months and do it with my 13a. I tried three banks and they all say the same thing, that I need an ACR card. For the voluntary ACR the first thing on the list of needed documents is a request letter to the BI commissioner.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Busy, Sorry I thought you were on a tourist visa as I was 6 or 7 years ago and ACR1 card came when I renewed my visa. Things may have changed though and I guess I'll find out when we move back shortly.
Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

BusyBC57 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have a sample letter for a voluntary acr i-card that you can send me. Greatly appreciated!


Never needed such a letter when I applied for my ACR I card last year.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

hogrider said:


> Never needed such a letter when I applied for my ACR I card last year.


A regular ACR that most get when applying for the 13A don't need a letter request to the commissioner for the ACR, but if you do a voluntary ACR then one is needed. It's listed on the checklist, #1.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

BusyBC57 said:


> A regular ACR that most get when applying for the 13A don't need a letter request to the commissioner for the ACR, but if you do a voluntary ACR then one is needed. It's listed on the checklist, #1.


It may be on the check list, I never checked. I merely followed the advice of what was needed, from the young lady at BI Davao, and I did not require a letter.


----------



## _lululuiza (3 mo ago)

BusyBC57 said:


> Hi, Does anyone have a sample letter for a voluntary acr i-card that you can send me. Greatly appreciated!


 Hello! Could you get the sample? I need some help to compose this letter too! Best wishes!


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Find a BI approved attorney (usually in offices close to BI). They know what is needed, and will produce and print one off for you, for a very small fee.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Why an attorney? google will be your best friend.
This thread is over 3 years old, as a 13a holder does one need an ACR card? Just a question to those on that visa type.
As a visitor here at 4 months it is a requirement and all done by them (immi) with no need for any letter, but only an application form and a couple of pics from memory and then automatically renewed annually with no more pics nor applications.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You don't need lawyers for immigration, the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website has all the forms it's all there, you might need to search like this online Philippine Bureau of Immigration, Voluntary ACR card, and so here's the link for the Voluntary ACR card and documentation. Voluntary ACR card link


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

_lululuiza said:


> Hello! Could you get the sample? I need some help to compose this letter too! Best wishes!


Voluntary ACR card link and documents

So if I'm not mistaken the checklist link on the bottom of it is the mini-addressed letter lol that you need, these forms are more complicated sounding than what's actually required.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Only quoting from own straightforward RECENT 13A and accompanying ACR-1 processing procedures.

I'll keep my mouth shut in future and let my forum betters (or google!) take the lead on such matters.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> Only quoting from own straightforward RECENT 13A and accompanying ACR-1 processing procedures.
> 
> I'll keep my mouth shut in future and let my forum betters (or google!) take the lead on such matters.


Graham no worries, there always is information that others can take from your postings, and maybe some would prefer to use a lawyer and bypass the stress and monotony of lines and redundant procedures or they just have the money and their time is more important.

it's taken me years to figure out most of this and when I first arrived with my 13a Package 2007, I never was given an interview with the PBI because it was all accomplished stateside and through the mail system and phone calls, (took me two months).... what happened next after I began living here was that I was unaware that I needed to check in from Jan - Feb it costs me dearly my first 2 years, so I was checking in on the date I had landed here in August.

I had difficulty communicating with the Immigration officer from behind the window I have hearing issues and then two other people at the window and it was my turn (Asian expats or internal hired workers), so on my second visit I had my wife go back and ask why I was paying so much, it was then that Immigration officer made me aware of their website and then the check-in dates a the first of the year.

The Voluntary ACR I-card was something new I had learned only this year and it was from another expat on our forum Bigrod, so we can all learn from one another and share our information without worry or condemnation, Immigration was not made easy for us.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm a bit confused about the voluntary ARC card, tourists already have one, 13a have one, SRRV have their ID. I guess a balikbayan may want one. As a bb it's something I've never seen the need for.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I'm a bit confused about the voluntary ARC card, tourists already have one, 13a have one, SRRV have their ID. I guess a balikbayan may want one. As a bb it's something I've never seen the need for.


It's basically another ID card, sometimes that can come in handy I remember talking with other expats and they needed another valid Philippine-issued ID card, for what I can't remember.

Another valid Philippine ID card would be the Postal ID.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> It's basically another ID card, sometimes that can come in handy I remember talking with other expats and they needed another valid Philippine-issued ID card, for what I can't remember.
> 
> Another valid Philippine ID card would be the Postal ID.


I just use my drivers license.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> I'm a bit confused about the voluntary ARC card, tourists already have one, 13a have one, SRRV have their ID. I guess a balikbayan may want one. As a bb it's something I've never seen the need for.


Neither did I have any need for a ACR card while I was BB status. ACR only came up when I started the 13A process. As mentioned, I think it is only another govt issued ID. Prior to obtaining the ACR, I often used my Philippine Driver License and even on occasion my Arizona Driver License with no problems.

Fred


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I believe you need the ACR card for PhilHealth and to get a credit card from bank here. I just applied for mine because I am trying to apply for a 13A but they are still not taking new apps in CDO. I have to use tourist visa until I can get the 13A going. I wish I could have left and got another balikayan visa which is the cheapest all around.


----------

